# Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD?



## musti71 (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

hab die Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD letztens im laden gesehen und fand die von aussehen einfach nur HAAAAAAAAAMMMER, das einzige was mich stört ist die geringe schnurrfassung. naja meine frage hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit der rolle gemacht? danke!:q


----------



## ProHunters Fox (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD?*

Die Rolle ist ein echtes Schmuckstück und perfekt in der Verarbeitung. Klar ist der Spiegel dessen, der über alle Vorstellungen hinaus ragende Preis.
Aber genau wie du hat mich die ziemlich geringe Schnurfassung vom Kauf abgeschreckt, denn für den Preis muss ich auch von hier bis nach Frankreich ablegen können...


----------



## musti71 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD?*

naja bei mir kann das mit frankreich ja noch warten aber 0,32/200meter ist schon sehr mickrig...bin noch am überlegen da ich eigentlich maximal 110meter raus werfe..naja mal gucken


----------



## heidsch (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD?*



musti71 schrieb:


> naja bei mir kann das mit frankreich ja noch warten aber 0,32/200meter ist schon sehr mickrig...bin noch am überlegen da ich eigentlich maximal 110meter raus werfe..naja mal gucken



110m rauswerfen ? wenn du dich da mal nicht ein bischen verschätzt  . meiner meinung nach schaffen die wenigsten angler 110m zu werfen, auch wenn es absolute gewaltwürfe sind verschätzt man sich dabei sehr schnell.

die schnurfassung der rolle wäre für mich ebenfalls eine entscheidung dagegen.
ich fische schon seit jahren daiwa rollen und bin an sich auch zufrieden, aber für den preis würde ICH mir doch eher ne shimano-rolle holen.


mfg heidsch


----------



## musti71 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD?*

hast recht war vielleicht falsch formuliert..müsste lauten "raus fahren"...naja hab nach den rollen noch weng gegoogelt, bis auf den preis und der schnurrfassung nichts negatives, da mich diese 2 faktoren doch nicht sooooooo stören denke ich hol ich mir die rollen


----------



## allrounder11 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD?*

Daiwa ist allerdings bekannt dafür, das mehr Schnur auf die Rollen geht wie angegeben.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD?*

Allerdings solltest du bedenken das die B C eine extrem hohe Spule hat!!!
Das kann im Drill dazu führen das (wenn die Rolle im "Hub" ganz oben steht) beim Schnurnehmen eines Fisches die Schnur über die Spule "rappelt" und die untere Schnur auf dauer beschädigt!!!
Die Engländer haben das Problem nicht da die ja ohne Rücklaufsperre drillen (die Insela**en |uhoh: ) ...
Ich habe meine Basia´s nach einer Saison wieder verkauft!!!
Für die Brandung ok (nur dafür sind sie zu schade!) aber für Carp´s für mich unbrauchbqar!!


Greetz

Mirco

PS: Aber wenn du eine WIRKLICH zuverlässige Rolle zum Carphunting suchst: Daiwa Infinity 5500BRA ( http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...inity_x_bra/5,1,74,75,1,1__products-model.htm )


----------



## musti71 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD?*

ja, genau..bin ja auch grad am überlegen entweder die basia oder die infinity 5500er, das mit der schnurbeschädigung hab ich eigentlich in keinem erfahrungsbericht gelesen (da sieht man ja das der thread nicht umsonst war) :q naja ich weiß selber nicht was mich an der daiwa basia so reizt, eigentlich am meisten das aussehen..werde mir die beiden rollen aber nochmal genauer anschauen|supergri


----------



## musti71 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD?*

achja, kennt jemand zufällig ne quelle wo ich günstig die beiden rollen her bekomme?


----------



## snorreausflake (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD?*

Hi ich schmeiß mal die kurz in Raum http://cs-tackle.de/cstackle/product_info.php?products_id=2297&language=de
Die Spulen sind untereinander voll kompatibel, heißt: es ändert sich jeweils nur die Spulengröße#6
Als ich meine gekauft habe, konnte ich mir die Ersatzspule auch in ner anderen Größe aussuchen#h


----------



## musti71 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD?*

danke für dein vorschlag..nur leider finde ich die rolle vom aussehen her nicht besonders toll ..ich denke die infinity 5500 wird das richtige sein, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher


----------



## Carphunter 83 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD?*

also ich kann dir die Daiwa Infinity sehr empfehlen eine wirklich schöne Rolle für nicht alzu viel Geld ich selber Fische aber die Daiwa Emblem 5500 Z wenn du die bekommst für wennig Geld dann würde ich die nehmen an deiner stelle.gruss Flo#h


----------



## Tino (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Daiwa Tournament Basia Carp QD?*



 

 

 








                      @ I-LUV-MONEY


Die Schnurfassung beträgt 420m. 0,30mm Mono & 550m. 0,18mm Geflecht.

Nicht alles glauben was auf der Rolle steht!

Gruß Carp-Trakker              

--------------------------------------------------------------

Zitat aus dem Karpfen Spezial - Forum


----------

